# How important is the ECA stack on DNP?



## Mny27 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys!

So I'm planning on running my DNP cycle this December. I already have a calender/journal made up for how long I want to run it and what supplements to take..

I was wondering, how important is the ECA stack when running DNP?

Is it possible to use something else?

I know the ECA stack is important for *energy* and *appetite suppression*...but is that it? 

I can't really find any Ephedrine where I live.. and no online sites would ship it to my location! I don't want to miss out!


I was thinking maybe I can use other medications which do the same thing? For example:

I have medication for ADHD. And I find it usually suppresses my appetite and keeps me more focused.. Would you guys suggest I use that instead??

Thoughts?!

Thank you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2013)

The ephedrine pushed fats into the blood which makes the DNP more efficient. 

You can get ephedrine. Go to the pharmacy and ask for bronkaid. It's an over the counter medicine.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2013)

adderal is the crazy bitch diet.  pop pills and just drink.....   dont use that.  Opt for the advice above.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2013)

pillar knows alot about dnp so i would listen to him..But mayb try dnp alone first to see how u feel before adding anything else to it


----------



## PFM (Jul 31, 2013)

Losing 15% body fat or leaning out a few %'s for summer is a lifestyle. Taking these drugs doesn't teach living habits that last forever. A guy can adjust his diet indefinitely and reap rewards but he cannot stay on these drugs for long. Once the drugs are gone here comes the fat right back.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 1, 2013)

I been buying Primatene at my local pharmacy for a while already like POB said, it's pretty cheap and it does the job.


----------



## Mny27 (Aug 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The ephedrine pushed fats into the blood which makes the DNP more efficient.
> 
> You can get ephedrine. Go to the pharmacy and ask for bronkaid. It's an over the counter medicine.





I've gotten bronkaid. 

I've actually started using DNP for the last 3 days..

First two days: 250mg at 10AM
Third day: 250mg at 10AM and 2nd dose at 10pm.

Is it weird that I'm not getting ANY of the side effects?

No lethargy, no sweating...nothing.

And I have lost 2-3lbs already..(didn't get to check this morning).

I have bought Bronkaid and will take it throughout the day. (One in the morning, then afternoon and evening)... Hoping that sounds good..


----------



## imagex (Sep 21, 2013)

how much Bronkaid do you take with the dnp??


----------

